# Need Suggestions for buying a Graphic card



## nx112 (Jan 4, 2012)

*I Need Suggestions for buying a Graphic card*

Hi all,
First of All HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012 

I want to buy a Graphics Card.I can spend Upto 8k on card(total budget 10.5 k )
One of my friend also want to buy a graphic card though he can spend only 6k.

I have shortlisted 4 cards,they are
1-radeon hd 6770
2-Nvidia gts 450
3-Nvidia Geforce Gtx 550ti
4-radeon 6790


Please suggest me which one should i opt.You can also provide me other graphic card suggestions which are not listed by me(be sure it should be in my budget).

I also want to buy a Power supply.(less than 3k)
I have two in my mind(suggested by friend):-fsp saga II 500 w and corsair CX 430.

The one major problem of mine is that I don't know that whether the card and psu will fit inside my cabinet or not.So i am providing my CPU specification and please tell me whether the card and psu will fit within it easily or not.

Cabinet :- iball i612 (red/black color)
Dimensions :-16 x 7 x 17 inches (H x W x L)
Power supply :-iBall LPE/LPS 223-400 (250 W) power supply
Motherboard:- Intel Dh55tc 
Processor:-Intel Core i3 540 @ 3.07 ghz
Ram:-6 gb
Monitor:- View Sonic (1440*900 max resolution)

Please provide your reviews on this post ASAP.
I also want to mention that i am not in a condition to buy a new cabinet so please don't include any cabinet related suggestion.

Thanks,
nx 112

Please reply to this post guys.Please


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 4, 2012)

at 8k, HD6670 + Corsair CX 430 v2 (or maybe Seasonic S12-II 430W). HD6670 + FSP Saga II 500W may overshoot your budget slightly. 

for your friend, get HD6670.


----------



## nx112 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> at 8k, HD6670 + Corsair CX 430 v2 (or maybe Seasonic S12-II 430W). HD6670 + FSP Saga II 500W may overshoot your budget slightly.
> 
> for your friend, get HD6670.



Bro you get me wrong ,i can spend 8k on a graphic card and 2.5 k on psu.
that's why i stated the price in bracket .


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

Then get the following:-
HIS HD 6790 1GB 256 bit GDDR5 @ 8.2K
HIS H679F1GD Radeon HD 6790 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.2K
FSP Saga II 500W Power Supply - TheITWares


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2012)

why don't we suggest Corsair CX 430 v2 / Seasonic S12-II 430W - instaed of FSP - they cost 200-300 bucks more for sure but they have longer warranty period than FSP - Finding Seasonic may be an issue but availability of CX430v2 is plenty 

@ *nx112* - get the GPU suggested by Cilus and for your friend ( provided he has a decent PSU ) - he can get a HD6750 around ~5.9k


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> why don't we suggest Corsair CX 430 v2 / Seasonic S12-II 430W - instaed of FSP - they cost 200-300 bucks more for sure but they have longer warranty period than FSP - Finding Seasonic may be an issue but availability of CX430v2 is plenty
> 
> @ *nx112* - get the GPU suggested by Cilus and for your friend ( provided he has a decent PSU ) - he can get a HD6750 around ~5.9k



Bro I asked SMC guys(dilip & puppy) they told me corsair cx 430 has 2 years warranty, not sure about seasonic .


----------



## Cilus (Jan 7, 2012)

Hsakarp_kahtap, You've asked for the 1st generation of CX series and we are suggesting you 2nd Gen of CX series, known as CX V2 series which is of better quality and offers 3 Years of warranty. Check the posts carefully, in all the places it is mentioned has CX 430 V2.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Hsakarp_kahtap, You've asked for the 1st generation of CX series and we are suggesting you 2nd Gen of CX series, known as CX V2 series which is of better quality and offers 3 Years of warranty. Check the posts carefully, in all the places it is mentioned has CX 430 V2.



Sorry Cilus, my bad I missed it .


----------



## nx112 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the Suggestion guys.
I am going for hd 6790 as you people suggested.
I have seen on the amd website that HD 6790 requires
500 watt or more power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors.

Will FSP saga 500w is sufficient for hd 6790??

What about corsair cx 430 v2 ,can it handle HD 6790 easily??
Both of the above listed power supplies has two 75w 6-pin pci power connectors or not??

FSP saga is not available in Bhopal, corsair cx 430 is available (i don't know whether it is cx 430 v2 or simply cx 430)

So which would i prefer or should i have to go for more higher watt psu(i don't have much budget though)??

I have also heard that radeon cards having some driver update related problems,is it fine for me to go for hd 6790??

And the last question :-Will card and PSU fit inside my cabinet,please answer my this question so that i can buy with full surity.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

Performance difference between HD 6770 and 6790 is not too big.

HD 6770 uses less power than HD 6790 and a lot less power than GTX 550 Ti.

HD 6770 requires only one PCIe 6 pin connector. So, you can go for it.

We also have Molex to PCIe 6-pin power converters if we are short of PCIe connectors. These are usually safe. In case you still want to go with HD 6790.

Anyhow, everything will fit in yout cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

@ OP - CX430v2 or FSP saga II 500 will handle a HD6790 with your current config easily 

going with seasonic ( 5 yrs warranty ) and corsair ( 3 yrs warranty ) is recommend over FSP anyday IMO and Modern AMD drivers are stable and good enough


----------



## nx112 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have seen corsair cx v2 500w for rs. 3200.
Should i go for it instead of cx 430 v2??
Or cx 430 v2 is enough??
Can cx 430 v2 handle 6850??

if you think cx 430 can't handle 6850(thinking or increasing my budget) then i can go for cx 500 v2.

One more this ,is it good for me to wait for 7000 series to grab 7770 or 7750 ??
These are the only two seems to be in my budget.
When will they release in India??
Any Idea??

Please reply


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

CX430v2 is enough for a HD6850 

HD 7770s stock performance is a bit lower than HD6850 ( but there's no review of this is on any reputed benchmark site as this is not released yet ) spo can't say how far the OCed  edition cards will perform but on the other hand you can OC HD6850 pretty good ( look at my siggy ) - you may need to wait for 3-4 months for ~10k HD7 series gpus though


----------



## nx112 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions Guys.
I am going for MSI r6850 Cyclone edition .But i have seen Rishab's thread for graphic card and he said that the r6850 Graphic card is "not in stock" at "theitwares.com" .It is also not available in "Bhopal".And any other website than theitwares,has priced r6850 cyclone above 10k +shipping .

Should i go for it or should i increase my budget some more to grab a 6870??

How would i know on "theitwares.com" that whether the product is in stock or not??

I have seen HIS 6870 Iceqx priced at 11k on theitwares.com which is cheapest for that product than any other online store.Should i go for that if 6850 cylclone is not available??


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ just call or mail theitwares about the availability of any particular product(s) and make sure that the ICEQx is available with them.

For HD6850 cyclone PE you can look here 
Theitdepot - Msi Radeon HD6850 1024MB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (R6850 CYCLONE 1GD5-PE-OC)


----------



## nx112 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have talked to theitwares.com and they said that they can't arrange MSI r6850 cyclone edition.

The HIS iceq x is now price 12,500 rs on the itwares.com 

I think that it is because they want to make more profit by increasing price before the release of 78XX series.With the release of 78xx series, the price of 6850 and 6870 should fall down.

I now have to wait until the release of 78XX series so that the price will cut down.

Any expected release date for 78xx??


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

look at here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1551439-post218.html

even after that it will take some time to release in here / then some more time for price reduction on 6 series and whether distributors and sellers will reduce the price of thei old stock or not depends upon them.

BTW, the price you got for the ICEQx is very good actually - if you want you can get that


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jan 19, 2012)

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6850 1GB is available at SMC international @ 10.3k  and at  Costtocost.in @9.03k(but they don't have  online store).


----------



## nx112 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have dropped my plan to buy a graphic card for the next 2-3 months because of unavailability of the cards i like and some priced directly 1-2k above my budget,i am going to buy it on my brother's birthday which is on  last week of april.
Hope 78xx series available at that time.

I have planned to buy both GPU and PSU at the same time but I am having some problems with my Current iball PSU.Whenever i turn on my PC ,the PSU fan started making a huge noise and then become silent after 20-30 seconds.i don't know why.

I am now thinking of changing my PSU first and then going to buy GPU after 3 months.
I can go for corsair CX 600 v2 or should i go for GS 600 ??(provide your suggestions ,as i am changing psu only because of GPU requirements).

Does the age of the PSU really matters ,means if my psu is 2 years old but of 700 watt,does i still have to change it because it is 2 years old or is it sufficient for any gpu??

Can gs600 easily handle radeon 78** and 77** series even if i overclock GPU??

According to my current motherboard and processor, how better and high perfomance GPU i can go for and what should be my limit ,limit above which my system become unstable(e.g. 6950 or gtx 570 is my limit according to my current processor or evn below that) .

If Nvidia 6XX series launched before april ,can GS600 handles it with ease??


----------



## Cilus (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy, PSU support for the Graphics card does not depend upon the model number, it depends upon the power it consumes at full load. So no matter, whether it is HD 7000 series or GTX 600 series, if it is within the power envelop of the PSU, it will handle the card. Bow both HD 7000 series and GTX 600 series are coming @ 28 nm fabrication processs, so expect less power consumption compared to the current gen equivalent cards.

GS600 is a very good PSU and can handle single cards like GTX 570 or HD 6970. So probably it will support the HD 7000 series or GTX 600 series cards which are gonna replace the HD 6970 or GTX 570 respectively.


----------



## nx112 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi cilus,
          I have mentioned 2 PSU ,because they are in my budget and i cannot go above 4,500 rs(max).I haven't compared the PSU with gpu model no.

I have seen some posts in which there are comments about the processor.They said that the computer processor also limits the GPU and that's why i want to know about how much better GPU  i can opt according to my current processor.
That's my question.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

depending on the cpu and your screen resolution you can go with HD6790 but better would be HD6850 by spending ~1-1.2k more


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 27, 2012)

One info about current generation comparable cards from nVIDIA(5xx) & AMD (6xxx) seeing various gaming results

for comparable gaming performance nvidia consumes more power but producess less heat(thus less noise)

for AMD it is opposite so you can run comparable performing AMD card with a less capacity PSU , but it will produce more heat 

P.S. this is a observation

@ op you should atleast consider a 6850 or 6870


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ this observation is based on which Nvidia and AMD gpus


----------



## nx112 (Jan 31, 2012)

My friend bought HIS 6670 1gb ddr5 yesterday @5.9k .
Thanks guys for the suggestion of 6670 for my friend.

One of my friend wants to buy a new computer.His budget is around 35k.He doesn't tell me about GPU requirment,maybe he can increase his budget for that later.
The thing he told me that He wants a stylish Cabinet and a quad core processor.
I have suggested him to go with AMD FX 4100 @3.6ghz as processor and a Gigabyte GA-880GM mobo and NZXT Guardian 921 RB  as cabby as it is very stylish. Total cost of these three will be around 15.6K.
Monitor i suggested him is of Dell(18.5'),Ram 4gb Corsair,PSU Corsair gs 600(as i am also buying it ,keyboard +Mouse of logitech and atx ups+lg dvd writer+250 gb hdd(all this around 19k) .He already has speakers of Intex 4.1 ,3000 W.so the grand total is 34.6 k.

I want your suggestions so that he can buy what he wants and also at a suitable price.PLease suggest some more stylish Cabby which also provide good cooling(if it is better than my suggestion) and processor suggestions.You can also provide me suggestions for other pc parts also if you have a better and cheap suggestion than of mine.

Thanks and Reply soon,
nx112


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2012)

No, don't tell him to go for AMD FX-4100. It is overpriced and in reality slower than Phenom II X4 955 BE.

Buy this - Phenom II X4 955 BE + Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Rev 3.1 (black AM3+ socket)


----------



## nx112 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks "ico" for your suggestion.
Any other suggestion Guys??

My friend is going to purchase in 2-3 days.So if you people have any suggestion better than i suggested him please tell me ASAP.

Thank,
nr112


----------



## nx112 (Feb 2, 2012)

My friend is buying the PC today .He booked the cabby online.Rest from the local shop.
Thanks "ico" for your suggestion.We are going with your one.

Regards,
nx112


----------



## nx112 (Feb 9, 2012)

Where is SeaSonic and Corsair Service centers in INDIA??

Please reply.


----------



## nx112 (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought HIS 6850 for 9.4k yesterday.
Thanks Guys specially Topgear.

I haven't installed it because Haven't got new SMPS yet (i haven't ordered it yet).


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

nx112 said:


> I bought HIS 6850 for 9.4k yesterday.
> Thanks Guys specially Topgear.
> 
> I haven't installed it because Haven't got new SMPS yet (i haven't ordered it yet).





^^ congrats 

mention the model no. of the card and take some pics of the card for us


----------

